# Không có tinh trùng nên ăn gì? Tổng hợp thực phẩm tốt cho tinh trùng



## Mebop8818 (13/2/19)

Nam giới không có tinh trùng nên ăn gì là câu hỏi mà một bộ phận không nhỏ nam giới đặc biệt quan tâm. Bởi những năm gần đây, tỷ lệ nam giới vô sinh hiếm muộn ngày càng tăng cao. Theo thống kê ở các cặp vợ chồng hiếm muộn con, thì có đến 60% nguyên nhân bắt nguồn từ nam giới. Con số đáng báo động này là lời cảnh tỉnh một bộ phận nam giới đang gặp vấn đề về tinh trùng có những biện pháp hiệu quả hơn trong việc phòng tránh và điều trị. Bài viết sau đây Mình sẽ tổng hợp những thực phẩm tốt cho tinh trùng nhằm cải thiện số lượng và chất lượng tinh trùng tốt hơn.






_Chế độ ăn uống hợp lý sẽ giúp cải thiện số lượng cũng như chất lượng tinh trùng, giúp tăng khả năng thụ thai_​
Thông thường, sự thiếu hụt kẽm hoặc thiếu vitamin gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến số lượng tinh trùng của nam giới. Theo đó, một chế độ ăn uống hợp lý sẽ giúp cải thiện số lượng cũng như chất lượng tinh trùng, giúp tăng khả năng thụ thai. Đồng thời, còn giúp tinh trùng khỏe mạnh, bơi nhanh và bớt dị dạng.
Ngoài ra, tinh trùng còn ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển khỏe mạnh và trí thông minh của trẻ sau khi chào đời. Chính vì thế, bài viết sẽ gợi ý cho đấng mày râu một số thực phần nên bổ sung hàng ngày để có lượng tinh trùng khỏe mạnh nhất.

*Tổng hợp những thực phẩm tốt cho tinh trùng*

*Không có tinh trùng nên ăn nhiều Hàu giúp cải thiện số lượng, chất lượng tinh trùng*
Hàu nổi tiếng bởi khả năng tăng ham muốn tình dục vì rất giàu chất kẽm và khoáng chất. Bên cạnh đó, Hàu còn giúp quá trình sinh tinh hoàn thiện hơn nhờ cơ chế tăng cường sản sinh Testosterone (Hormone sinh dục ở nam giới). Testosterone là chất cần thiết cho quá trình sinh tinh. Thiếu Testosterone nam giới có xu hướng giảm ham muốn, giảm chất lượng tinh trùng, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sinh lý.






_Hàu được coi là “Thực Phẩm Vàng” cho sinh lý nam giới, là thực phẩm giúp tinh trùng khỏe mạnh bậc nhất_​
Chính vì vậy, cánh đàn ông được khuyên bổ sung thịt hàu mỗi ngày giúp cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng và duy trì sinh lý ổn định. Cháo hàu, hàu chao mỡ, hàu sốt hành hay hàu sống vắt chanh là những món ăn giúp tinh trùng khỏe mạnh bậc nhất trong danh sách này. Hoặc bổ sung vi chất dinh dưỡng từ hàu với sản phẩm hỗ trợ cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng như _Hàu Oyster Man_. Hiện nay, Oyster Man đã được rất nhiều khách hàng tin dùng và đã có mặt tại một số nhà thuốc được phân phối.

*Sô-cô-la đen giúp tăng số lượng tinh trùng cho nam giới*
Trong sô-cô-la đen có chứa một loại axit amin có tác dụng tăng gấp đôi số lượng tinh dịch và tinh trùng ở nam giới. Đồng thời, đây cũng là một thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất oxy hóa giúp chống lại các gốc tự do phát ra những độc tố gây vô sinh nam giới. Tuy nhiên, nam giới chỉ nên ăn 1 thanh nhỏ sô-cô-la đen mỗi ngày nếu không muốn tăng cân; và làm mất sự cân bằng testosterone và từ đó là giảm số lượng tinh trùng.

*Chuối rất tốt cho tinh trùng*
Nam giới không có tinh trùng nên ăn chuối. Chuối chứa Bromelain, enzyme có khả năng điều khiển hormone giới tính. Vitamin A, B1, C có nhiều trong loại quả này còn có tác dụng sinh tinh và giúp tinh trùng khỏe mạnh hơn. Số lượng tinh binh ít và yếu là nguyên nhân gây nên tình trạng hiếm muộn ở nam giới. Hãy đưa chuối vào khẩu phần ăn không thể thiếu hàng ngày các bạn nha.

*Trái cây giàu Vitamin C – Bổ sung hàng ngày*
Các loại trái cây giàu VitaminC có khả năng giúp tinh trùng khỏe mạnh và tránh dị tật tốt nhất.





_Chất chống oxy hóa dồi dào trong trái cây giúp tiêu diệt các gốc tự do, bảo vệ tinh trùng khỏi những tổn thương, dị tật_​
Nam giới không có tinh trùng nên ăn nhiều trái cây. Trái cây chứa nhiều Vitamin C như cam, quýt, dâu tây, bưởi, kiwi cực tốt cho tinh trùng. Chất chống oxy hóa dồi dào trong thành phần nhóm trái cây này giúp tiêu diệt các gốc tự do, bảo vệ tinh trùng khỏi những tổn thương, giảm thiểu tình trạng tinh dịch vón cục, đông đặc.

*Nam giới không có tinh trùng nên bổ sung nhân sâm*
Nhân sâm có tác dụng làm tăng mức độ testosterone và tăng lượng máu đến bộ phận sinh dục; đồng thời làm giảm nguy cơ rối loạn chức năng cương dương. Theo đó, nam giới uống trà nhân sâm hoặc ăn nhân sâm mỗi ngày sẽ rất tốt cho tinh trùng và hỗ trợ chữa bệnh vô sinh.

*Nam giới không có tinh trùng nên làm gì ?*
Không tinh trùng là một trong những nguyên nhân dẫn đến vô sinh – hiếm muộn. Ngoài việc thăm khám và điều trị bệnh sớm nam giới cũng cần thay đổi về chế độ ăn uống, chế độ sinh hoạt nhằm bảo vệ sức khỏe. Bên cạnh đó, những kiến thức bổ ích giúp việc phòng tránh và điều trị được tốt hơn.
Trước tiên, nam giới cần biết rõ nguyên nhân khiến chất lượng tinh trùng giảm sút, những dấu hiệu nhận biết tinh trùng yếu. Sau đó, áp dụng các cách cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng đơn giản hiệu quả có thể áp dụng tại nhà để quá trình điều trị nhanh hơn.
3T Group chia sẻ bài viết trên đây giúp nam giới không có tinh trùng nên ăn gì để cải thiện chất lượng, số lượng tinh trùng và giúp tinh trùng khỏe mạnh hơn. Hy vong, các bạn sẽ áp dụng ngay hôm nay trong chính thực đơn của mình.


----------

